# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Дружба GeForce 6600 c ЖК ТВ

## Alex-63

Привет, форумчане!
Кто имеет опыт с подключением GeForce 6600 к ЖК ТВ по компонентному выходу, отзовитесь. Проблема состоит в том, что изображение выводится в ч/б цвете.
Есть еще вопрос по разрешению, но это позже.

----------


## Cheechako

Проверьте стандарт выходного сигнала (часто устанавливается NTSC); иногда встречающийся вариант - отрегулировать насыщенность.

----------


## Alex-63

Спасибо за отзыв. Установлен PAL, насыщенность пробовал. 
Может ли оказывать влияние на цвет шнур 4 м. (три коаксиала 75 Ом) или штекера?

----------


## Cheechako

Кабель/разъём должен быть очень плохим, и это сразу будет заметно на качестве изображения.

----------


## Alex-63

Ч/б картинка нормальная. Думаю, что это какая-то мелочь в установках, связанная с компонентным выходом

----------


## Cheechako

Может быть связано с коррекцией цветов, в т.ч. подавлением помех (хотя по умолчанию должно быть на нуле); однако чёрно-белое изображение скорее всего связано проблемами со стандартом, можно попробовать принудительно переключить ТВ и посмотреть возможные варианты карты (возможна зависимость от версии драйвера - последняя не всегда лучшая :().

----------

